
NASA Mini-Balloon Mission Maps Migratory Magnetic Boundary - wanderer42
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/nasa-mini-balloon-mission-maps-migratory-magnetic-boundary
======
skykooler
this is a very alliterative title.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
They could've replaced boundary with margin, but perhaps that would be
stretching it a bit.

~~~
deckar01
NASA Mini-Balloon Migration Maps Earth's Magnetic Field

